# 420 rancher repair manual



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

does anyone have a repair manual downloaded for the 420 ranchers??


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That's the Holy Grail!!

Can't find it anywhere.

What do you need? I have some info (manual pages) on some codes, speed sensors, etc...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im looking for it
haha
i only have the ESP system covered for the 420


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

what year of 420 cause i found 2007-2008 rancher 420 manual.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> what year of 420 cause i found 2007-2008 rancher 420 manual.


YOU LIE!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no i have it...
i'll post it in about 5 mins!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

See.. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=246


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

You rule!!

My brother has a 2006 and should be close enough to do most repairs.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i told you... hahahaha!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I can use that one myself, tyvm.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome sir. and thanks for that motor. Once i got to the magnets they proceeded to attack me!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

They tend to do that. If they cut you, my response is......motor? What motor?


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks i guess i should of said 2007 420.. thanks guys...


----------

